

App.net just passed $400k - bsinger
http://join.app.net

======
stfu
Random question of a skeptic: There is no 3rd party authority ala kickstarter
verifying how much money is actually raised, right?

~~~
xam
Well, I guess we can check by seeing how many active users there are, but I
see your point.

------
simondlr
Didn't expect that! What's Dalton going to do if it doesn't pass? Are they
still pushing the idea, or are they going to move on?

~~~
xam
I bet they just extend the date.

